# wisconsin trapping regs?



## vinny (Dec 16, 2007)

If any of you guys are from Wisconsin i was wondering if anyone knew if it is legal to trap and your own land or friends off season?


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

I don't believe it is. You could try checking on here. http://www.dnr.state.wi.us/ You can look at the regulations on this site. You could also try calling the local office. A number you could try is 1-888-936-7463.


----------



## vinny (Dec 16, 2007)

thanks.. ill give it a try

dose anyone else know for sure ?


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

Np. Sorry I can't give you a for sure answer.


----------



## Paulk (Dec 15, 2007)

you can trap on your land for coyotes, beaver, raccoon, foxes, woodchucks, rabbits and squirrels year round.


----------

